# Not sure where im allowed to post this...if at all.



## Psyburn (May 6, 2009)

I just recently got some Wi Fi and i've been dying for a Male Cyndaquil. If im allowed and if anyone is willing, would anyone be interested in a trade for newly born elekids/Magbys/Togepi?

FC:
3223 2241 5611


----------



## Koori Renchuu (May 6, 2009)

Try here!

It helps to lurk for a while before posting.  Just a hint.


----------



## Psyburn (May 7, 2009)

Yeah..thanx


----------



## Koori Renchuu (May 7, 2009)

Happy to help.


----------

